# What brand is this?



## sgp7679 (Jul 31, 2008)

What brand and year is my bike? Its not stock. I added rims and tires and pedals and chainguard but other than that its stock.


----------



## sgp7679 (Jul 31, 2008)

heres the pics.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm no expert on these muscle bikes, but I think that frame is a Huffy frame; possibly from a "rail" maybe? I say this because the rail's had an abnormally small space between the upper frame bar and the lower crossbars (the tank sapce) in comparison to earlier Huffies, Murray frames and Schwinns. Yours has a smaller tank space and the shape is very similar to a rail if you compare pictures. If yours is a Huffy rail frame I'm sure you can find someone to date it for you, as they seem to have a following. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Huffy*

Huffy made ,sold in Sears stores. Looks like "Rail" on the chainguard


----------



## sgp7679 (Aug 1, 2008)

heres the vin if someone can check it and tell me the exact year.     ACB04H057941


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 13, 2008)

looks like a lowrider bike to me. check this site, may find some info there

http://www.lovelylowrider.com/lowrider_bike_guide/index.htm


----------

